# Jeep project



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

Well it's was my first ride ever. 
It sat up for 10 years. After I lost my rear drive shaft due to the lift we put on it.
Worked on it for the last 2 days. It's ready to go now.(still have minor things to do)







After I pulled it out if the 10 foot tall grass and put tires on it.







Washed it out







Loaded it to to go to my father In laws to work on it.







Had to drop the gas tank it was still full from 2006. Replace fuel pump and fuel filter.







Still have to clean up the motor but its running and idling like it was brand new.


----------



## duckman49 (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a video of it running but I can't get it uploaded.

Some things I'm still looking for is 33 or 35s in a 16 inch rim don't want to be new but be safe to drive in the road for 6 months or so till I can get all the bugs fixed and then ill go all out on new tires and rims and lower gears. Thanks!!


----------



## CumminsGift (Oct 31, 2012)

I have 33's on 16" wheels, I would steer clear of 16's. Very tough and expensive for tires. Im going to go to 15's. I have some all black classic wheels for sale if you would like?


----------

